# تصنيع معجون لزجاج



## سلام المهندس معجون (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بما انه انتم ملتقى مهندسين العرب لماذا لايوج رد على اسالتنا هل انها اسرار سريه ام لايوجد احد يستطيع الاجابة على طرق تصنيع معجون الزجاج
وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاساس مادة / talc powder
مع مادة صمغية وبشكل عام يستخدم سيلكات الصوديوم المائية مع مادة مرطبة وغالبا يستخدم الكلسيرين
واتمنى ان تعتقد بان موقعنا العزيز هو موقع لكل الاخوة العرب مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز بس تيلك باودر لايستخدم بل المعجون بل كاربونات الكالسيوم وزيت بزرت الكتان البلجيكي وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (29 ديسمبر 2009)

النواع الجيدة والمصنعة من مناشيء عالمي موثوقة وانا سخصيا مطلع على تصنيعها في هذه المناشيء يدخل بشكل اساس : hydrated magnesuim silicate
الي هو يسمى صخور Talc powder
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ممكن الطريقه بل الكامل لو سمحت انا بنتظارك


----------



## ناظم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*الافران*

يازملائي الاعزاء اريد معلومات عن تصميم الافران وكم يقل الضغط الغراغي داخل الفرن عن الضغط الجوي


----------



## abue tycer (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اي نوع من الافران لطفا


----------



## ناظم (3 يناير 2010)

الافران التي تستخدم في المنشئات النفطيه شكل صندوقي والتي تستخدم لتسخين مكون نفطي مكون من عده مركبات


----------

